
Tagedit - Plugin For jQuery To Edit Tags From Database With Autocomplete - mufti
http://blogfreakz.com/jquery/tagedit-plugin-for-jquery-to-edit-tags-from-database-with-autocomplete/
======
vijaydev
The plugin page: <http://tagedit.webwork-albrecht.de/index.html>

------
abbottry
Love the plugin, actually going to implement tonight! Would love to see
callbacks though, so that we can use ajax to save tags on remove/add if need
be..

Nice work!

 _EDIT_

Would be better if the names of the elements were the same so that this could
submitted as an array, the current method requires quite a bit of processing..

Documentation?

"elementname dows not match the expected format" whats the format expected?

Does it not support standard jQuery selectors? Why are you using a .find() in
the example?

------
swah
I first saw this concept on Quora - anyone knows if they were the first?

I suppose using this for tagging stuff has two positive side effects:

1) You can now use longer tags, with whitespace, capitalization, etc.

2) Duplication of tags is much smaller.

Kudos to the author.

~~~
pasbesoin
I first encountered effective end-user tagging over a decade ago in a
bookmarking program named PowerMarks (no longer developed).

It would ("instantaneously") generate an automatic set of tags based on page
content and metadata. This could very rapidly edited in the form of a simple,
comma-separated list of text.

Bookmark search consisted of typing in a simple, comma-separated list (IIRC).
The current contents were continuously parsed and partial matching performed
to produce a ranked list of matching entries. With thousands of bookmarks, the
desired entry could usually be identified and followed within a second or
three.

(There were also date fields and some other fields, that could help in
clustering and could be used in ranking)

The combination of a tagging categorization, and the very efficient interface,
made it a joy to use and extremely useful.

This thread's product appears, from the video, to be moving the interface
portion of web-based tagging in what for me would be a "right" (correct)
direction. Make the tagging rapid, and the interface painless, and perhaps
tagging will really take off as an end-user interface.

Note: I followed vijaydev's link, as the ur-parent's link is currently
unresponsive.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2596455>

------
nathanstitt
I'm using smartTextBox for a project:
<http://wayofspark.com/projects/smarttextbox/>

I can't see any immediate differences between the two, how does Tagedit
differ?

~~~
ehutch79
i think the big thing is that this is based on jquery-ui, not just plain
jquery. extra dependency, but if you're already using it, then just reusing
the autocomplete plugin is a win.

------
egmalek
Wow ! This is exactly something I was looking for : adding tags the way you
add recipients to a facebook inbox message. Sometimes, Ideas really are in the
Air...

